# weak ligaments of hind leg



## asif (Aug 8, 2014)

hi 
my puppy has weak hind leg ligments the vet suggested to do as much exercise that can be done. a friend suggested me to a her farming grower food 

any suggestions are welcome 
thank you


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What line is your puppy? Show, working, etc. How old is your puppy?


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Read this http://www.gsdcv.org.au/sites/default/files/file/Growth Disorders in Young GSDs_Hedberg 2010_1.pdf

And add some zinc supplements. 
Note exercise does not strengthen ligaments


----------

